# Need model & size - 2004 Orbea



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

Can anyone help by identifying the model name & size of this 2004 Orbea? I just bought it from German Ebay but all he says is that it's 51cm from BB to leading edge..(of what)? He says it's a 2004 model bought in 2005 but he's not answering any further e-mails. What is this frame worth?


----------



## JTinVA (Jul 29, 2004)

Okay ... I realize it's two and a half months later but this frame looks awfully, awfully similar to my 04 Orbea Mitis 2. The geometry all looks the same. Sorry I can't help you with sizing but it looks like Mitis.


----------

